# My puppy has an arched back



## ElizBeagle (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello,

I recently noticed my 12 week old puppy has an arch/curve in her back. I noticed it last week but I don't remember it being there before. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of her from when I first got her at the right angle to see if she had it then.

She doesn't seem in pain or anything and the vet didn't seem to pick up on it either time we took her to the vets.

I've looked up something called a roach back. Could this be what it is? She's very lively and jumpy always running up the stairs, might there be some soft tissue damage? I've just installed some stair gates to stop her running up the stairs.

I really worried this is a genetic abnormality and she could suffer in the future. For now she seems fine. Her breeders were just a family and the dam their family pet. The dam and sire were both bred by the same Kennel Club Assured breeders, and they show the sire. I have considered giving them a ring but I don't know if this would be rude as I did not get the puppy from them, but they were the ones that put me in touch with my puppy's breeders. Both parents have undergone the relevant health tests for beagles.

I will probably take her to the vet next week but need to sort out some insurance first as her free 5 week insurance runs out next week.

Any advice?

Thank you.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Does her back look like that all the time, or only when eating? 

You should absolutely feel comfortable calling her breeder(s) at any time with any question. Responsible breeders should be available to you as a resource for the life of the dog


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does she lift her tail high, into the normal position for a Beagle?

Does the curve look so pronounced when she is simply standing?

It would help if you could post a picture of her standing, with her head up in the usual position.


----------



## ElizBeagle (Oct 22, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Does her back look like that all the time, or only when eating?
> 
> You should absolutely feel comfortable calling her breeder(s) at any time with any question. Responsible breeders should be available to you as a resource for the life of the dog





Rafa said:


> Does she lift her tail high, into the normal position for a Beagle?
> 
> Does the curve look so pronounced when she is simply standing?
> 
> It would help if you could post a picture of her standing, with her head up in the usual position.


Hi, thank you both for your response. She does have it when standing normally but it is less pronounced. She also has a hunch when sitting down. As I am sure you can imagine it is very difficult to get her to stand still to get a picture but I've got a few. It is much more pronounced when she is sniffing or eating.

Her tail it usually held upright with a bit of a curve.

In terms of her behaviour I definitely don't think she is in pain just worried this might be a spinal problem or lead to arthritis in the future.

Hopefully I am just being paranoid but to me it looks a bit different.

Thank you again.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Many pups, whilst they're growing, can appear to have a slightly curved topline, but your pup's does look a little more pronounced than normal.

She does look a nicely bred pup, lovely bone, but I would mention it to your Vet on your next visit and ask him to examine her spine a little more carefully.

You may find it levels a little more as she grows, but I wouldn't expect to see such a curve at this point.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

After I looked at your pic's,I watched Liam my pup,he has an arched back when he is eating and slightly when not,I am not worried by this as I have photos of Sally when she was a pup which looks the same,but as others have said mention it to your vet next time you visit


----------



## ElizBeagle (Oct 22, 2018)

Rafa said:


> Many pups, whilst they're growing, can appear to have a slightly curved topline, but your pup's does look a little more pronounced than normal.
> 
> She does look a nicely bred pup, lovely bone, but I would mention it to your Vet on your next visit and ask him to examine her spine a little more carefully.
> 
> You may find it levels a little more as she grows, but I wouldn't expect to see such a curve at this point.


Thank you for getting back to me and validating my feelings that it is not quite right.

I will take her to the vet after her third vaccination. It slightly complicated with insurance and the fact we are planning on switching to a different vet surgery as I was shocked when the vet initially refused to give her her second vaccination saying 16 days was too long between the first. Only when I complained to another vet did she accept that too much time hadn't elapsed! So I would not trust her with this.

Hopefully it is nothing to worry about.

Thank you again for taking the time to offer your advice


----------



## ElizBeagle (Oct 22, 2018)

niamh123 said:


> After I looked at your pic's,I watched Liam my pup,he has an arched back when he is eating and slightly when not,I am not worried by this as I have photos of Sally when she was a pup which looks the same,but as others have said mention it to your vet next time you visit


Hello,

Thanks for your response. Would you say Liam's topline looks similar to mine or is it less pronounced?

Thank you for your help.


----------

